# Cosmetic Q's



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Anyone know whats the cheapest I can get Kouki style 180sx tail lights for and where i can get them? Also how much do non flip up projectors cost?


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

i'm not gonna say they're _the cheapest_ place to get them but autoimaging.com has the kouki taillights for $550. you probably realize this, but you need the whole front end to use the projector headlights. i did a search on google and came up with plenty of sources for front clips, many of which have the stock double or triple beam projectors, ranging from $500-1500 (?!??!?), so i suggest you do the same to find exactly what you want.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

kouki tailights aren't cheap, thats the thing 
yea u need more then just the lights for a Silvia front end

lights, fendors, hood, etc...


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i have seen them price from 400 to 600$..

http://www.autoimaging.com/shop/index.php?shop=1&cat=47
http://www.phase2motortrend.com/jdm18dualtai.html
http://www.jspec.com/kouk180taill.html

those were the only ones i could find..


















http://www.phase2motortrend.com/s1easbearwag.html
http://www.jspec.com/eastbears13.html

my personal opinion: i like the kouki tail lights but i don't like those projector lights.. i would rather do a s13 silvia or s15 silvia front end conversion..but if i come up short on $$$, i would just keep the pop up lights but get a sleepy look thingy.. (i can't find it dammit!!)








those are sexy..


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

dude those lights up there are bad ass, i want em, but i'm cheap,  , maybe someone will give it to me for my b-day

where did u find those


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

that headlight conversion kit that East Bear uses is more or less a spliff off of the Veilside "in-house" conversion kit. they just don't come with the fiberglass covering over it, but you can make one to fit it. 

you can buy Kouki tails from Japan (i.e. if you know someone, know someone that knows someone, etc.) and they can pull it from the junkyard for you. only problem is that you'll have to figure out wiring by yourself because the JDM wiring is different from the USDM wiring. companies that sell the Kouki tails are "pre-wired" to simply bolt-in.

EDIT: a friend of mine is getting his for $350, but he'll have to rewire it.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

can't you manuelly make ur headlights look like that?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

when it comes to looks, i wish i had a s13 chassis 240sx coupe... the s13 front end conv's look SOOOOOO much better on those..









dead sexy..








i want those rims!!!!

drool x a lot


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

_Originally posted by Drift240sxdrag_


> *can't you manuelly make ur lights look like that?*


what, the "lazy eye" look? you could disable the motors and just crank the manual headlight screw, but then you can't adjust it from inside your car.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

nah dawg those rims look weird =/
i like the pop up lights 
i'll keep my pop up lights, they look cool when u turn em on, 
they just pop up  
plus pop ups are a dieing breed so they are unique


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

if you wanna do a s15 front end conv..here's a nice example


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

bizzy b said:


> *what, the "lazy eye" look? you could disable the motors and just crank the manual headlight screw, but then you can't adjust it from inside your car. *


how do u do that? imma try em out tomrw hehehe hopefully i don't break anything or imma nbe in trouble


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

bizzy b: yeah dood.. i saw this lil controller that allows you to control how much the lights pop up..from inside of the car. i just can't find it right now... and i like how they pop up only like half way..they look sexy


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

S15 converions look phat on S13's
i'm cheap so i'll stick with my pop ups though maybe a differant person can give me those for my brithday  

S15 front end with kouki 180sx tailights would be GODLY


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

thats a good looking silvia


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

joerc240sx said:


> *thats a good looking silvia *


an SR20DET sits under that hood but it has an A/T. booo.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hey guys i did a lil search and found some info on the sleepy eye look

yes you can do it manuelly 
and yes there is a controller that u can buy for 90 bucks 
http://www.autoimaging.com/shop/index.php?shop=1&cart=200713&cat=158&
made by pivot

OR i found this one way u can do it urself for an easy 5 bucks


you need two things 

1.) A wire/cable 
2.) A toggle switch 

both can be bought at Kragens, Auto Zone etc etc for no more than $5.00 

anyways. 

left of the steering wheel there is the headlight button that when pressed/on it makes the headlights pop up no matter if the lights are on or off. 

pop out the button cover and you should see wires underneath it 

take the Light Green wire and cut it. 

then take the wire you bought and splice it to that wire and hook it up to the toggle switch 
make sure you leave enough room for the wire so you can run it where you want. [ i have mine by my ash tray ] 

now to test to see if you did it right. 

turn the toggle switch OFF 

and push the headlight button. 

[ head lights should pop up [ if not already up ]] 

now press it again [ if you did it right it will not go down ] 

now flip the toggle and the headlights will start to go down. 
before it goes all the way down flip the toggle agian and it will stay. 

wa' la! 

$5.00 sleepy eyes 


i will personally try to do the 5 dollars method ASAP
but as of right now i have 3 dollars in my wallet  donations will be accepted  

thats wut a lil late night research will do for ya


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> *bizzy b: yeah dood.. i saw this lil controller that allows you to control how much the lights pop up..from inside of the car. i just can't find it right now... and i like how they pop up only like half way..they look sexy *


 yeah, its the "lazy eye unit" from pivot....i think. not only does it allow them to pop-up only half-way, but you can adjust it to any position you like. personally i think quad-beam projectors with the lazy eye unit look the best....even better than an S15 conversion....IMO at least.







that's _my_ plan. and those fender flares are bad-ass too!!! sorry vspec, i'm gonna hav to steal some of your famous _*DROOL*_ for that one.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

yea now that we got the lazy eye look done with, we can move onto picking up girls wit our 240's
i was talking to vsp3c bout it this is wut we as a 240sx community with our pop up lights should figure out

so one of us see a hot girl in a parking lot and they are infront of our parked car.
we pop up are lights and are like hey baby hows it goin
then we use one of our best pick up lines and we finish it with get this....




our 240sx WINKS!!!! that would be the shit now all we needa do is figure out how to make them wink and we are set with ladies and cars!  today is a great day for the 240sx community


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

lmao....and it needs to be able to do it by remote control so it'll do it while you're standing there talking, instead of having to go back into the car. i'm sure the headlight control has to split somewhere....just hook up another toggle there so just one can go down.


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

http://www.takakaira.com/asp/template.asp?cat=2&id=812&prodID=IJjFgGgbdCeahDc

$84 from TakaKaira.com can open them up anywhere between 0%-80%. Gives you an extra bit of cooling it looks like too....


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

omg thinking bout the wink makes me excited  
i'm so happy right now hehehe wo0t w0ot!!


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

just don't think about your cupholder too or you might explode or something


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

omg if my car could do that it be my car a pimp 
omg if my car could do that, it would make my car a pimp 


i needa calm down *grabs brown bag* omg

we did some good work tonight guys good job 

EDIT: lol so excited i have bad grammas lol


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

For some reason I like the Eastbears...only if it had the the glass or fiber glass cover..... I dunno, I just like that Touring Car look. But the S13 and S15 are tempting!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Eastbear headlight conversion isnt the best fit plus the lights are crappy. And veilside had one but they dont make them anymore.

As a warning with that DIY lazy eye bit, JDM wires can be different colours to US 240 wires. Also there are wire colour differences between the three series of RPS13's

Im wondering if you could replace the toggle switch with some kind of variable resistor?? Dont spose it works that way though.

Here is another way to do it - if you can work it out  

lazy eye instructions


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i was comtemplating between the S13 front end conversion or sticking with the pop up headlights and had then come across the Eastbear headlight kit. that all made me think. i didnt like the Eastbear kit without the glass cover tho. and i dont want to go completely J-Spec with a 240sx cuz everyone else does. so instead i'm getting this: 

http://www.autoimaging.com/G-Grow/Idealall.jpg

you'll all be so jealous  

but i'm a little poor right now so it'll be a little while before that happens.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

hey bizzy b.. i know that car's jdm rice from phase2motortrend.. you know where i can get those lights at?? the quad-beam projectors?? thnx


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I know www.clearcorners.com has pop-up projectors.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

those things are a thousand bux.. and 2 thousand for a hid one..holy poo..


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

nopi sells a kit for the miata for $433 that's very similar...its just lights and a bracket, which is adjustable (up & down). my only concern is whether the width is correct....or i could just get the kit that was intended for the 240 and not worry about it, but $550+ extra is a lot.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2003)

The wink would be easy to do assuming that theres a seperate motor for each headlight. If theres one motor that controls both headlights, it would be very hard/impossible. The remote control would be easy to do as well, if you have an alarm that has a free remote control spot on it (for cars with power trunk release, etc).

I think ill look into this when I get a 240SX of my own, very soon 

I can post schematics/howto as well.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

doing the 5 dollar method lokks difficult, well in a way it does, i poped open the button the other day and there are like 5 differant wires all taped together so u gotta get the green on loose then cut and splice, there is very little room to do all this too, but we will see what happens, imma try it maybe next monday


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *doing the 5 dollar method lokks difficult, well in a way it does, i poped open the button the other day and there are like 5 differant wires all taped together so u gotta get the green on loose then cut and splice, there is very little room to do all this too, but we will see what happens, imma try it maybe next monday *


Just cut the tape and give it a tug.

Dont cut the green wire right at the stock button tho, cut it further back.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

here's another idea for picking up girls that i came up with today. this is a relatively simple one as well. i'm sure everyone has seen the power folding mirrors on some car or another. well here's my idea. get the power folding mirrors hooked up to a remote, such as alarm remote like theedge said, and hit the button for them to fold in and then have them fold right back out. it'll be like the mirrors are waving at someone. i think that would be pretty cool too. just an idea tho.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> *here's another idea for picking up girls that i came up with today. this is a relatively simple one as well. i'm sure everyone has seen the power folding mirrors on some car or another. well here's my idea. get the power folding mirrors hooked up to a remote, such as alarm remote like theedge said, and hit the button for them to fold in and then have them fold right back out. it'll be like the mirrors are waving at someone. i think that would be pretty cool too. just an idea tho. *


Wink would be better


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

see, now you're just jealous cuz i thought of it and you didnt  and dont lie, i know ya are. haha.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

hahahaha. or you can just turn on your wipers and say that the car is waving


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

lol

or you can open your door and close it


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

theedge said:


> *Just cut the tape and give it a tug.
> 
> Dont cut the green wire right at the stock button tho, cut it further back. *


wuts the right way to splice

my way has been to cut the wire then cut a piece of the plastuic part rip the plastic part so u got only wire then tie the two wires together. do i rap it with something afterwards?


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *wuts the right way to splice
> 
> my way has been to cut the wire then cut a piece of the plastuic part rip the plastic part so u got only wire then tie the two wires together. do i rap it with something afterwards? *


Ya wrap it with black electrical tape, otherwise it shorts out.

What I meant is dont cut the green wire off right at the stock button, leave a few inches THEN clip it, that way if you decide to get rip of the new switch, you can simply reconnect the wires without screwing around soldering it etc.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

nah, don't use electric tape. use some butt connectors to crimp the two wires together.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

dont use butt connectors, that's the worse thing you can do. you should solder it if possible. butt connectors create a resistance as they are made out of aluminum, which doesnt conduct as well as the copper wire. if you dont have a soldering gun, i'm sure someone you know does, or you can buy onefor pretty cheap.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

somebody do the 5$ sleepy eyes and post results quick!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> *dont use butt connectors, that's the worse thing you can do. you should solder it if possible. butt connectors create a resistance as they are made out of aluminum, which doesnt conduct as well as the copper wire. if you dont have a soldering gun, i'm sure someone you know does, or you can buy onefor pretty cheap. *


The resistence added by the butt connectors would be next to nill. And in a 12 volt, fairly low current system such as pop up headlight motors or relays, it will never make a difference.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

honestly, tell me who's going to solder two wires together for a cheap ass way to get the sleepy-eye look? not very many, i'll tell you that. even if they did, i'm 99.9999999% positive that once they're able to get the funds, they're going to upgrade to the adjustable motors, anyways. 

and just like theedge said, using butt connectors won't make much of a difference at all. it's a WHOLE LOT better than using electric tape, i'll tell you that much. 

you'll definitely need some kind of a copper ring, or soldering (if you really want to) if you're using larger gauge wires, definitely. (i.e. car audio). you wouldn't want to use a butt connector for your power or ground wire (if they even make one that big). but for your speaker wires, remote wires, etc., it's not that big of a deal.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

have you ever actually tested the current through a wire with a butt connector? there's a whole lot of resistance. and on things such a speakers, you can notice a difference too. i've done plenty of electrical work, there's a difference. if you dont believe me, go buy a DVOM and test it yourself.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> *have you ever actually tested the current through a wire with a butt connector? there's a whole lot of resistance. and on things such a speakers, you can notice a difference too. i've done plenty of electrical work, there's a difference. if you dont believe me, go buy a DVOM and test it yourself. *


Then youve got dirty butt connectors. If they have as much reistence as you claim, then there would be big problems as aluminum connectors are used all over the place.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

sorry, i'm not going to sit here and argue with you about it. i've done it before, i know how poorly they work. you go find out.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

doods.. kinda like eysip said..its a 5dollar sleepy eye look toggle switch system.. who cares if you should use electric tape or a butt connector. we're not dealing with like a 100trillion volts of electricity.. i think both would work fine


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i kno hahahha we are cheap bastards who want to get sleepy eyes for 5 bucks instead of 90


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

its a $5 modification here. just twist the wires together good and wrap them _tight_ with electrical tape. done. if you've got a soldering gun handy, use it, but its not worth going out to buy one.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

yup. i have a soldering gun at home  man..sumbody do the 5$ version and post results!!! it should work..but does it??


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

why don't _you_ try it vspec? at least if you fuck it up you've got a year or so to fix it. any of the rest of us are SOL immediately if it doesn't work right.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

lmao but if i was to do it, i would have to convince my dad to let me pop the button, look for the light green wire, cut it, splice it, ask him to drive me to autozone, buy a toggle switch, and ask him a bunch of electrical questions. and then he'll call me an idiot and slap me upside the head cause he will think "sleepy eyes" are retarded and he just wasted an hour  if i was 16, i would've done it the second i read the 5$ version


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

hey man, it might be a better idea to have him drive you to autozone before you start cutting wires


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

haha.i'll probably cut some other "green" wire and totally mess up the car  today, i popped the button out but i couldn't see the wires what so ever. the button had a lil black thing that was connected to the white thing and the wires were connected to the white thing. i guess you have to take the white thing off the black thing..but i couldn't figure out how to do it. and its VERY crowded... the furthest you can pull the button out is so that you can see the white thing and just barely any of the wires. (sorry for the horrible descriptions)


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> *sorry, i'm not going to sit here and argue with you about it. i've done it before, i know how poorly they work. you go find out. *


Youre installing them in a 12 volt, low current system. Even IF they have higher resistence, its going to make no difference anyway.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

theedge, you're a little behind. that conversation ended a while ago.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

I purchased a pivot retractor the other day. When it arrives ill rip it apart and see if i can replicate it. Ill post any findings here.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

wut site did u get ur pivot from i would get one of those if i was rich but i'm not


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

that's why we do the 5$ sleepy eye


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

lol hell yea

need 5 dollars for eye surgery


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2003)

Ya I know im behind. Meh.

Joel, if you take pics, PM me and ill give you my email address. I can provide some pic hosting for this part of the forum thats a.... big cut above geoshitties.

Namely itll work right


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Got it for $165 AUD from the Aus distributer of Pivot gear. Thats about 110 US at the moment but they usually go for around $200-$250 AUD


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

theedge said:


> *Ya I know im behind. Meh.
> 
> Joel, if you take pics, PM me and ill give you my email address. I can provide some pic hosting for this part of the forum thats a.... big cut above geoshitties.
> 
> Namely itll work right  *


lol i'll be asking you to host most of my pics since i got such a hard time with them


----------

